# How do shrimp disappear?



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Did you try feeding them to see if they come out?


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Sometimes they jump out too, especially if theres fish or co2


----------



## Nostromos (Jul 11, 2011)

chad320 said:


> Did you try feeding them to see if they come out?


No i havent tried feeding them anything specific. I figured there would be lots for them to eat as there is some algae in the tank at the moment. I did throw in an algae wafer which the otos liked but no sign of the shrimp. I havent tried blanched zucchini yet.



mordalphus said:


> Sometimes they jump out too, especially if theres fish or co2


I do have c02 running so possibly that, however like I said I looked all around for corpses but didnt find any.


----------



## Danimals (Sep 15, 2011)

Do you have any driftwood in the tank? I know my CRS can disappear for days crawling around in mine, it used to worry me at first because I kept getting paranoid that they jumped out of my rimless tank or died in the wood lol.


----------



## Nostromos (Jul 11, 2011)

Danimals said:


> Do you have any driftwood in the tank? I know my CRS can disappear for days crawling around in mine, it used to worry me at first because I kept getting paranoid that they jumped out of my rimless tank or died in the wood lol.


The problem is there arent many places at all for them to hide! It's 30g and I am able to see in most nooks and crannies. I am resigned to the fact I will have to try again. I will probably move the gourami and try to block any escape paths.


----------



## tetra73 (Aug 2, 2011)

Nostromos said:


> The problem is there arent many places at all for them to hide! It's 30g and I am able to see in most nooks and crannies. I am resigned to the fact I will have to try again. I will probably move the gourami and try to block any escape paths.



They are active at night too, when the light is out. Grab a flash light to check them out at night. Try a water change. They usually become somewhat active at that time too. 10 shrimps aren't a lot. Try another 10 more shrimps. They may become somewhat more active. Do you turn off your CO2 at night or before the end of the light cycle? They tend to become more active when the CO2 level is low.


----------



## Nostromos (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies, I did end up finding most of them after checking under my hardscape. I had to get my hands a little wet but it was worth knowing. 

Also I do turn off co2 at night so I hope they are a bit more active then. Still waiting on my LED moonlight to arrive in the mail so I can check them out with the lights off.


----------



## Nostromos (Jul 11, 2011)

tetra73 said:


> They are active at night too, when the light is out. Grab a flash light to check them out at night. Try a water change. They usually become somewhat active at that time too. 10 shrimps aren't a lot. Try another 10 more shrimps. They may become somewhat more active. Do you turn off your CO2 at night or before the end of the light cycle? They tend to become more active when the CO2 level is low.


I was considering getting some cherry red shrimp as I have read they are much easier to breed than the amanos. (also 10 more amanos is $30 more dollars at the LFS). Would they be more active with the company of cherry reds in the tank?


----------



## tetra73 (Aug 2, 2011)

Nostromos said:


> I was considering getting some cherry red shrimp as I have read they are much easier to breed than the amanos. (also 10 more amanos is $30 more dollars at the LFS). Would they be more active with the company of cherry reds in the tank?



I got my Amano shrimps here:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/invertebrates-msjinkzd/

The Cherry Red shrimp is too small. They are even harder to find in the tank. Is the other way around. With the presence of Amano shrimps, the CRS will become more active.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

They either got eaten or the Amanos are on your floor somewhere. Amanos are the Houdinis of the shrimp world. I haven't been able to keep one contained in an open tank so I don't keep them anymore.


----------



## jasonpatterson (Apr 15, 2011)

Nostromos said:


> I was considering getting some cherry red shrimp as I have read they are much easier to breed than the amanos. (also 10 more amanos is $30 more dollars at the LFS). Would they be more active with the company of cherry reds in the tank?


Red cherry shrimp (RCS) are fairly easy to find most of the time, assuming they have good color. I don't know if either is going to be more or less active, but the cherries will breed, so sooner or later you're going to have plenty of visible shrimp. 10 cherries in a 30 gallon is a bit thin, but if you give them 6 months, 10 cherries will be 100.


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

I've got 10 Amano's in my 75g and 10 in my 46g. I don't know when the past time was that they came out. They hide under / in the woods and rocks constantly. I got up real early a few days ago and turned the lights in my 75g on and all 10 of them bolted into their wood hiding spot. Personally I prefer the ghost shrimp in the tank. They're always out and they fight with the Angels over food.


----------

